# Best RCA connectors / Best cables for audio cables DIY



## donaldduck2004

Hi guys,
  
 I'm starting my climb on DIY mountain. I'm very noob about this and so I ask to people "greater than  me" about these two questions.
  
 Which are the best connectors for RCA cables? I've heard about amphenol and neutrik?Aren't they?
  
 Which are the best cables?I know about mogami for signal cable (RCA) but what about power cables (link the amplifier to the speaker)?
  
 Thanks


----------



## BigTerminator

What is your setup? Would not recommend spending a lot of money on cables. Ghent Audio makes some nice looking cables for cheap. I personally use XLR cables from Monoprice which do just fine. Basic speaker wire will do just fine as well. Neutrik I believe is for XLR. Spend the money on equipment first. Performance will come from the components.


----------



## donaldduck2004

bigterminator said:


> What is your setup? Would not recommend spending a lot of money on cables. Ghent Audio makes some nice looking cables for cheap. I personally use XLR cables from Monoprice which do just fine. Basic speaker wire will do just fine as well. Neutrik I believe is for XLR. Spend the money on equipment first. Performance will come from the components.


 
 I'm going to buy a pair of tesi 260 (indiana line) and the amplifier is a TPA 3116...
 source? stx 2
  
 thanks


----------



## BigTerminator

Get the shortest cables possible and get good quality but not overpriced ($10-20). That equipment is not super high end so it is not worth it to spend so much on cables. Get appropriate gauge wire and you will be set.


----------



## donaldduck2004

bigterminator said:


> Get the shortest cables possible and get good quality but not overpriced ($10-20). That equipment is not super high end so it is not worth it to spend so much on cables. Get appropriate gauge wire and you will be set.


 
 I'm at the start...  this system is linked to my pc...I don't use it for more...
  
 I'd like to make them by myself...suggestions?


----------



## BigTerminator

Make what by yourself? The speaker cable? Buy RCA cables and then buy speaker wire and cut it. I do not have much experience with speaker wire as my speakers are active. I would suggest using 12 gauge wire.


----------



## donaldduck2004

bigterminator said:


> Make what by yourself? The speaker cable? Buy RCA cables and then buy speaker wire and cut it. I do not have much experience with speaker wire as my speakers are active. I would suggest using 12 gauge wire.


 
 I was looking for mogami cables or something like... 
  
 A good cable can make the difference,but by now it's only because I'm curious about DIY.


----------



## Mad Max

donaldduck2004 said:


> I was looking for mogami cables or something like...
> 
> A good cable can make the difference,but by now it's only because I'm curious about DIY.


 
  
 I recommend Amphenol RCAs, better than Neutriks and Switchcrafts in my experience.  They even come with strain-relief boots, too, saving you the trouble of adding heatshrink at the plugs' rears.
 Use Mogami 2534 for the cables, you don't want to spend too much as bigterminator suggested.  Maybe when you have a far higher-end rig.  Keep your cables as short as you can reasonably get away with without putting tremendous strain on the cables.
 If you don't need the outer jacket and shield on the Mogami cables, dress them with Type III paracord (abundant on eBay) of the color(s) that you wish.  They will look awesoem with them.
 When choosing Amphenols, I recommend buying a pair of the left channel in whatever color you like (except red) and a red pair for the right channel.
  
 For speaker wire, use 12awg, but I do not know what kind to recommend.
  
  
  
  


bigterminator said:


> Make what by yourself? The speaker cable? Buy RCA cables and then buy speaker wire and cut it. I do not have much experience with speaker wire as my speakers are active. I would suggest using 12 gauge wire.


 
  
 There's no fun in buying premade, duh.


----------



## donaldduck2004

mad max said:


> I recommend Amphenol RCAs, better than Neutriks and Switchcrafts in my experience.  They even come with strain-relief boots, too, saving you the trouble of adding heatshrink at the plugs' rears.
> Use Mogami 2534 for the cables, you don't want to spend too much as bigterminator suggested.  Maybe when you have a far higher-end rig.  Keep your cables as short as you can reasonably get away with without putting tremendous strain on the cables.
> If you don't need the outer jacket and shield on the Mogami cables, dress them with Type III paracord (abundant on eBay) of the color(s) that you wish.  They will look awesoem with them.
> When choosing Amphenols, I recommend buying a pair of the left channel in whatever color you like (except red) and a red pair for the right channel.
> ...


 
 wow what a specific description! 
 thanks!
 but what diameter the paracord can get?I'm afraid it's full of something like shoe laces...
  
 I don't understand what are you trying to say here:


> When choosing Amphenols, I recommend buying a pair of the left channel in whatever color you like (except red) and a red pair for the right channel.


----------



## Mad Max

donaldduck2004 said:


> wow what a specific description!
> thanks!
> but what diameter the paracord can get?I'm afraid it's full of something like shoe laces...
> 
> I don't understand what are you trying to say here:


 
  
 Amphneol RCAs come in different colors, get a pair for the left channel cable in whatever color you want and use a red pair for the right.  It is a recommendation, but you can otherwise use whatever colors you like.  Normally, right channel cables have red somewhere to you can tell which cable is is for what channel in a stereo set.  I think ti is a good convention to follow.  Even the internal wiring in headphones uses red for right, and other electronics as well.
  
 Type III mil-spec paracord only comes in one diameter, ordinary multifilament nylon sleeving comes in many sizes.  2534 with its outer PVC jacket and shield removed (not the blue/clear insulation on the individual conductors!) is just small enough for Type III paracord.
 Take a look at a few of my own cables:


----------



## donaldduck2004

mad max said:


> Type III mil-spec paracord only comes in one diameter, ordinary multifilament nylon sleeving comes in many sizes.  2534 with its outer PVC jacket and shield removed (not the blue/clear insulation on the individual conductors!) is just small enough for Type III paracord.
> Take a look at a few of my own cables:


 
 are everything made by yourself? XD
 fantastic!
 perfect for ipod and mp3 reader.isn't it?


----------



## Mad Max

Yes, I made them all.


----------



## donaldduck2004

mad max said:


> Yes, I made them all.


 
 I read the price of this type of cord. it is enough for about a mogami 2534 but I think it could be useful only for this use...I'd like to sleeve cables with 4 or more conductors...Do you think it's enough the diameter?


----------



## Mad Max

Depends on the size of the conductors.  Or you can go multicolor with your cables as well.
 Otherwise, you will have to go with regular multifilament nylon of the right size.


----------



## donaldduck2004

mad max said:


> Depends on the size of the conductors.  Or you can go multicolor with your cables as well.
> Otherwise, you will have to go with regular multifilament nylon of the right size.


 
 wait wait wait!
  
 this is a very good idea! especially for cable jack-->2 x rca
  
 but what you mean here?


> you will have to go with regular multifilament nylon of the right size.


 
 why you named nylon? is the paracord made of nylon?


----------



## ccoyle

DIY RCA interconnects? 

High quality, inexpensive RCA connectors:

 - Switchcraft 3502A (_not 3502_, 3502A - under $2.00 U.S.)

 - Canare F-09 (under $4.00, but good looking and they come with a spring strain relief)

 - Neutrik Rean NYS373 (under $2.00)

 - I've never used Amphenols, but their reputation is good.

High quality, inexpensive, flexible interconnect cable that comes in colors:

 - Canare L-4E6S (shielded 4 conductor star quad, currently $0.54 per foot at Markertek)

 - Canare L-2T2S (shielded twisted pair, currently $0.55 per foot at Markertek)

You can put together a pair of 3 foot interconnects for about $15.00. You can buy comparable quality ready made cables for about the same, but making your own can be fun and satisfying.

As for speaker cables, I'm a 14 gauge zip cord guy.


----------



## donaldduck2004

ccoyle said:


> DIY RCA interconnects?
> 
> High quality, inexpensive RCA connectors:
> 
> ...


 
 oh good! 
 but did you name canare for the signal cable or power cable (to link speakers to amplifier)?
  
 NOTE THAT I'll buy from Italy...maybe this could change something...or not? (I'm talking about easiness to find in europe these products...)


----------



## ccoyle

The Canare cables I mentioned are for RCA interconnects between source and amp input. RCA connector on both ends. You could use them for speaker cables, connecting amp output to your speakers, but I find 2 conductor zip cord, 14 gauge, maybe heavier, just fine for speaker cables, and cheaper. It's a subjective thing. Some people might disagree. 

I don't know if Canare, Neutrik, or Switchcraft products are available in Italy.


----------



## donaldduck2004

ccoyle said:


> The Canare cables I mentioned are for RCA interconnects between source and amp input. RCA connector on both ends. You could use them for speaker cables, connecting amp output to your speakers, but I find 2 conductor zip cord, 14 gauge, maybe heavier, just fine for speaker cables, and cheaper. It's a subjective thing. Some people might disagree.
> 
> I don't know if Canare, Neutrik, or Switchcraft products are available in Italy.


 
 Don't mind about the easiness of finding them in Italy...It is a problem of mine... 
  
 Ok the cable you named are for RCA connectors at both ends but what about power cable like cable to link amplifier and loudspeaker?Have you got some preferences about this kind of cables?


----------



## ccoyle

donaldduck2004 said:


> Don't mind about the easiness of finding them in Italy...It is a problem of mine...
> 
> Ok the cable you named are for RCA connectors at both ends but what about power cable like cable to link amplifier and loudspeaker?Have you got some preferences about this kind of cables?



 


When you refer to "power cable" and I refer to "speaker cable" I think we are talking about the same thing: The wires that go from the speaker terminals on the back of your amp to the terminals on the back of your speakers. Right? I use plain old "zip cord", which is basically two conductor lamp cord. Some people use fancier and more expensive speaker cables. It's a personal preference.

The termination on each end of a speaker cable depends on the kind of speaker connectors on your amp and on your speakers. They could be banana plugs, spade lugs, or just bare wire. What are you using right now to connect your amp to your speakers?

Zip cord is this stuff: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-tbFw5Aa1_nM/T8wdY5fn1vI/AAAAAAAAAH4/Ib_wa6CDblw/s1600/red+black+wire+roll.jpg


----------



## donaldduck2004

ccoyle said:


> donaldduck2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't mind about the easiness of finding them in Italy...It is a problem of mine...
> ...


 
 Oh yes! We are talking of the same thing. 
  
 The termination I'll use is...the raw one...XD no connectors or other stuff... 
  
 what section has to have the SPEAKER cable? XD


----------



## Mad Max

Regular nylon multifilament comes in various sizes and you just get what you need to hold all the conductors in.  Or you can go multicolor like I demonstrated.
 Type III mil-spec Paracord is nylon as well but much prettier and more durable.  It less prone to fraying as well versus regular nylon multifilament.


----------



## donaldduck2004

mad max said:


> Regular nylon multifilament comes in various sizes and you just get what you need to hold all the conductors in.  Or you can go multicolor like I demonstrated.
> Type III mil-spec Paracord is nylon as well but much prettier and more durable.  It less prone to fraying as well versus regular nylon multifilament.


 
 This is a good reason to choose it instead of viablue sleeving fabric?


----------



## Mad Max

Oh, I just looked that up.  Protects against "incident light radiation".  I lol'd.  Anyway, "fabric and monofilaments", that's cotton + nylon monofilaments, I'm guessing.  You can use that as well if you want, it is seems to be quite stretchable.
 You can even try shoe laces outright.  It will not look that different from regular nylon multifilament sleeving.


----------



## donaldduck2004

mad max said:


> Oh, I just looked that up.  Protects against "incident light radiation".  I lol'd.  Anyway, "fabric and monofilaments", that's cotton + nylon monofilaments, I'm guessing.  You can use that as well if you want, it is seems to be quite stretchable.
> You can even try shoe laces outright.  It will not look that different from regular nylon multifilament sleeving.


 
 paracord and shoe laces...The real DIY... XD
  
 ok ok thank you very much.
  
 The problem is that shoe laces are often full of foam... they are not empty as I need


----------

